
Should I panic because Lastpass was hacked? - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2015/06/should-i-panic-because-lasthash-was.html
======
hoodoof
Perhaps yes, but I'm intrigued to know what exactly panicking would entail?

If it's running in circles and squealing then definitely yes you should panic.

